# HDMI switch Version 1.3



## Guest (Jul 7, 2007)

If you just found out that you only have 1 HDMI input on your brand new HDTV, you are not alone. :explode:
I found out last week as I went to connect my Apple TV via the HDMI. 

Had to use an external HDMI switch. This one finally worked because it had some active amplification and was HDCP compatible.









The great thing is that I solved the HDMI input problem, and at the same time I can connect up to 4 Toslink audio connections to my AV receiver!


----------

